# Cuándo usar el artículo delante de un nombre



## MacFadden

¿Cómo se sabe si hay que poner el artículo delante de un nombre en catalán? Sé que si se habla directamente a la persona no hay que usar el artículo, pero me parece que hay otra regla, porque ésa no explica todos los casos. Por ejemplo, hay un sketch de Crackovia en que Núñez lee un periódico con el siguiente titular: «Una foto de Gerard Piqué amb la Shakira es pagarà a 150.000 €.» No hay artículo delante del nombre de Piqué pero delante del de Shakira sí. Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Hola, normalmente el artículo delante de nombres propios solo se omite si se trata del nombre de un personaje famoso. Y aún así, no siempre, digamos que el artículo es opcional. En resúmen, no hay una regla general, se puede omitir o no, a elección.


----------



## ACQM

Depende de la zona y del registro, pero no solemos poner artículo delante de un nombre y apellido (bueno, los de Girona sí lo hacen), sólo delante de una sola palabra:

Gerard Piqué, pero:
El Gerard
En Gerard
El Piqué


----------



## espita

En Baleares sí que se utiliza el artículo personal y en todos los casos. Las formas son "en" para masculino y "na" para femenino (y se apostrofan si los nombres empiezan por vocal o h): en Gerard Piqué i na Shakira, n'Albert i n'Aina.


----------



## Alguarismi

Hola,

Jo crec que el funcionament de l'ús de l'article davant dels noms propis de persona es pot resumir a grans trets de la següent manera:

1-En registre informal sí que fem servir article davant dels noms propis. Ex. "El Joan no pot venir", "La Cristina Llopis canta molt bé".

2-En registre formal (notícies periodístiques, documents...) no fem servir article davant dels noms propis. Ex. "Alguns partits demanaran la compareixença al parlament de Ramon Feliu", "Josep Timoneda va perdre el darrer set del partit"

Per altra banda, existeix un article "en" que s'havia utilitzat en totes les variants geogràfiques de la llengua com a títol de cortesia, de la mateixa manera que en castellà s'utilitza "don". Ex. "El rei En Jaume" = "El rey Don Jaime".

Actualment, però, l'article "en" ja no s'utilitza gaire en registres formals, i més aviat es fa servir en contextos informals i només a la zona del català oriental (est de Catalunya i Illes Balears).

A les Illes Balears és on s'hi ha conservat més, i es fa servir en registre informal davant de tots els noms propis de persona, tan masculins com femenins i tan començats en vocal com en consonant, i crec que de manera exclusiva (és a dir, davant de nom propi no s'hi utilitza l'article "el" o "es", sinó només "en"). Ex: "na Maria", "n'Aina", "en Robert", "n'Antoni".

En canvi, a la zona continental del català oriental (Barcelona, Girona), només s'hi acostuma a fer servir "en" davant de noms propis masculins començats en consonant. Ex. "en Josep", però no "n'Andreu" (sinó "l'Andreu"), ni "na Marta" (sinó "la Marta"), ni "n'Anna" (sinó "l'Anna"). A més, a diferència de les Balears, aquí sí que és molt freqüent l'ús de l'article "el" davant dels noms propis, més que no pas l'ús de "en".

Pel que fa a l'exemple que comentes, suposo que en Núñez diu "Gerard Piqué" enlloc de "el Gerard Piqué" perquè està llegint un article periodístic, que per tant està escrit en registre formal. Tot i això, però, en la mateixa frase hi barreja un element informal com és dir "la Shakira", enlloc de "Shakira" sense article, ja que, al capdavall, el seu discurs a l'esquetx no pretén ser formal sinó informal.

Fins una altra!


----------



## MacFadden

Moltes gràcies a tots! M'heu ajudat molt.


----------



## Agró

El Núñez parla molt malament, gairebé tan malament com jo.


----------



## castellot

En el cas de l’article davant del nom, crec que en bona part és cert el que diu _Alguarismi_. El que no veig és la similitud amb el _Don_ castellà, que és un tractament senyorívol. Don ve de Dom, o sigui de Dominus = Senyor. En canvi el _en_ català, no té aquest matís en exclusiva, ja que també és força familiar. Al respecte, l’_Ernest_ diu que “se omite si se trata del nombre de un personaje famoso”, opinió que ve a ser contrària a l’anterior. Això és, no hi ha una norma sinó usos que es poden anar mantenint o perdent.
 A més, hi ha una diferència precisa entre el català oriental i l’occidental, ja que en aquest últim s’utilitzen _el_ (o _lo_) i _la_: _el_ Jaume, _lo_ Vicent, _la_  Montse…, i mai no es fan servir els _en_ o _na_. Aquesta diferència queda reflectida en els noms de les cases: en occidental, casa del Jaume = _cal_ Jaume (en oriental, casa d’en Jaume = _can_ Jaume); en occidental, casa de la Maria = _ca la Maria  (en oriental no veig tan clar el corresponent ca na_ Maria, però hi deu ser).


----------



## Alguarismi

Hola companys,

Doncs jo crec que pel que fa a l'article "el" (de l'"en" en parlaré després) sí que hi ha una norma força estable, que és la que vaig exposar:

 1- Registre informal: utilitzem l'article "el"/"la" davant dels noms propis de persona masculins/femenins.

 2- Registre formal: no utilitzem article davant dels noms propis de persona masculins ni femenins. (el que deia l'ernest_, en referència a que "normalmente el artículo delante de nombres propios solo se omite si se trata del nombre de un personaje famoso" no crec que sigui tant això com que, normalment, quan es parla de personatges famosos és en notícies, llibres, documents..., que estan en registre formal, i on per tant s'omet l'article, però tant pels famosos com pels no famosos que hi apareguin mencionats. Ara, en registre informal és molt freqüent fer servir l'article davant dels noms de personatges famosos. Per exemple, no m'imagino comentant el futbol amb un conegut i dir "M'han dit que Guardiola renovarà" o "Messi va fer un golàs" (això semblarien calcs del castellà), sinó "M'han dit que *el* Guardiola renovarà" i "*El* Messi va fer un golàs".)

Crec que aquesta norma pot servir de referència per aquells que s'interessin per la qüestió, com MacFadden, ja que, tot i ser una simplificació, mostra una manera molt estesa de fer ús d'"el"/"la" davant de noms propis de persona ("lo" és del mateix tipus que "el", i havia sigut d'ús comú a tot el territori, tot i que avui només segueixi viu en certes zones del català occidental). Ara, és clar que aquesta norma no és aplicable a absolutament tot arreu (a València sovint no es posa cap article davant dels noms propis de persona), però crec que com a punt de referència serveix.

Ara, cal tenir present que en català oriental els articles "el"/"la" no són els únics que es fan servir davant dels noms propis de persona, sinó que l'article "en" també s'hi utilitza molt, tal com vaig dir al comentari passat, on també vaig mostrar una certa norma d'ús de l'"en" allà on es fa servir.

L'"en", allà on s'utilitza, conviu amb l'"el" (excepte a les Illes, on crec que davant de noms propis de persona només es fa servir "en/n'/na/"), i això fa que, pel que fa als noms de les cases, el "can" hi pugui coexistir amb el "cal" (jo sóc de Barcelona i sempre he sentit i fet servir "cal", sobretot en els casos en què a Barcelona no fem servir l'"en", és a dir, davant de noms propis masculins començats amb vocal o femenins començats amb vocal o consonant: "ca l'Albert", "ca la Joana", "ca l'Andrea", i no "ca n'Albert", "ca na Joana", "ca n'Andrea").

I pel que fa a l'"En" com a tractament, es tracta d'un ús més aviat antic i que avui ja no es fa servir, però el recullen tant el DIEC com el DCVB (L'entrada sobre l'article "en" té molta informació), i és molt freqüent en textos antics com per exemple la Crònica de Ramon Muntaner i molts altres. Ara, tal com deia al comentari anterior, actualment l'"en" es fa servir en registre més aviat informal.

"Dom", per altra banda, sembla que en català només és el "Títol que s'anteposa als noms dels frares benedictins", segons el DCVB, accepció també recollida al DIEC.  

En resum, crec que sí que es poden donar unes línies generals d'ús d'"el" i "en", que seran d'ajut per aquells interessats en la qüestió.

Fins una altra!


----------



## ACQM

Bé, només dir que no crec que "en/na" sigui un tractament de respecte o de classe, ja que allà on s'utilitza, s'utilitza per a qualsevol persona. I sobre altres tractaments, jo , que no sóc cap frare benedictí, he rebut en documents més o menys oficials el tractament de "Dona ACQM", sense haver acreditat cap titulació o càrreg.


----------



## Alguarismi

Home, ja és el que he dit en els missatges anteriors: "En" tenia un ús equivalent al "Don" castellà *anteriorment*, i com a tal l'hem de llegir en els textos antics (torno a donar les referències on trobar ben explicat aquest ús d'"En" com a títol de cortesia: Diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans (DIEC) i Diccionari Alcover-Moll (DCVB). Em sap greu però les normes del fòrum no em deixen posar-ne les adreces electròniques).

I pel que fa al *dom* (no "don/dona") jo, que tampoc no sóc cap frare benedictí, em vaig limitar a posar el que diuen el DCVB i el DIEC.

Una altra cosa és el "don/dona", recollits al DCVB (però no al DIEC).

Fins una altra!


----------

